# Looking to buy a Bass - Ibanez SR1200 Premium



## DarkCide (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm a guitar player but looking to get a bass to lay down some tracks.

I'm considering this Ibanez SR1200 I found on ebay. Opinions on this bass? What would be a good price?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ibanez-Prem...379657?hash=item28263f6109:g:UOkAAOSwHMJYOeR8


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 16, 2016)

great basses, great woods, good round frets, good hardware, great pickups

for Ibanez "premium" is their top of the line, even when they do have a "prestige" line which consist of 1-2 bases, their premium line is their top game. Im yet to see anyone spending the $$$ for a prestige

for price it seems to be at par, but pretty close to the new ones. Up to you what wood/color combo you like more. Me, I would spend an extra 100$ and get the new one of swamp ash/walnut stripe top because I like it more how it looks.

but you cant go wrong with these basses


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 17, 2016)

That particular bass has some really great pickups in it. I haven't played that exact model, but have played some that were very similar, and they were quite nice. The one you're looking at is probably an excellent instrument for under a grand.

BUT, if you really only need it to lay down some tracks, I think you could get away with something much less expensive. For a workhorse instrument a used Mexican fender or even a nicer Squier with a good set of strings should be more than adequate. The Ibanez will probably be easier to play and sound a little more refined and "modern." Whether or not that is important depends on your playing and mixing styles, especially how distinct you want the tone of the bass to be in the finished product. If you just intend to fill out the low end by following the guitar, it might not be all that important at all.


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have an SRFF806 and SR1800, they are hard to beat. The 1800 has the Nordy big singles and it sounds great. Looks great. Plays great. The only difference is the wood in my 1800 vs that 1200.

However, yes that is a lot of bass just for recording.


----------



## DarkCide (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm also considering the SR650 which seems to have gotten reviews and is cheaper. Any feedback on the SR650?


----------



## TedEH (Dec 19, 2016)

Just for the sake of another opinion-

As much as you COULD just get any ol' cheap bass just to fill in some low end, a good bass can go a long way too. Like with any other instrument, a great source sound means less time spent fighting to make the instrument fit in it's space.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 19, 2016)

I tried out an SR650 a few months ago at a local music store, and it was pretty far from my personal taste. Like every cheaper SR I've tried, the string spacing, scale length, and electronics, were all exactly the opposite of what I desire in a bass. But the SR650 I picked up looked gorgeous and had some ergonomic features I really appreciated. I think a lot of guitar players like them. I can't say any of this stuff is "bad," but it's just not like how I imagine a bass being. Then again, my NG-2 makes anything 34" feel almost like a ukulele.

My first bass was a Fender Mexican Standard Jazz V. My second bass was a Dean Edge 6. For the money, I think the Dean is comparable to the Ibanez, but with better electronics (albeit not perfect) and better bass-like feel. The Fender was a mistake. Going back to that bass feels like going from driving a Maserati to a Yugo GT.

I would recommend trying out a few different brands of basses before taking the plunge. If you like the feel of Ibanez SR basses, in particular, I think you'd love the SR650, but if not, I think you'd be better off spending a little more on something way nicer, or a little less on something that feels better in your hands.


----------



## DarkCide (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

I'm considering the SR1300: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SR1300ENTF

Opinions?


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 21, 2016)

DarkCide said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys.
> 
> I'm considering the SR1300: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SR1300ENTF
> 
> Opinions?



my favourite finish on a SR premium in many many many years by far. Would have bought a 5 string one if I ever had enough money and wouldnt had found a BTB33 at half the retail price brand new

All SR premiums are great and have same specs, all play/sound great. You jsut need to choose the prettiest one. And for me, this is the best looking one of the bunch.


or you can wait one more month, to see if IF Ibanez decides to release a new finish?, you being in USA you guys might get a new finish, over here dont think so


----------



## DarkCide (Dec 21, 2016)

Looks like I'll be going with the SR1300.

As far as a cheap practice amp is concerned. Which would be a better practice amp for metal?

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/BA108V2

or

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Rum25


----------



## Action (Dec 21, 2016)

My local craigslist regularly has people trying to dump practice bass amps and low power bass amps like crate bx50s etc for cheap. Check yours, might be surprised what you see, can sometimes score something in the 20-100w range for $20-$50.


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 21, 2016)

DarkCide said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys.
> 
> I'm considering the SR1300: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SR1300ENTF
> 
> Opinions?



I almost bought one, but got my SR1800 instead. Decision was based on wood choice and looks only. Both have the same electronics. Meaning, you can't go wrong with the 1300. If they have multiples, sort through the pics and find a wood grain you like.

And personally, I'd up to a slightly larger amp. Rumble 40v3 sounds great.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 21, 2016)

IMO, when it comes to bass, there's no such thing as a specific bass or amp for metal. Not in the same sense that there are very metal-specific (high gain) amp sounds. I'd go into a store and try a bunch of things until you find something you like. I've gotten used to using a Jazz bass + SVT pre, so seeing the Ampeg name on something makes me lean that way, but taste varies a lot, so who knows, maybe you'd hate it.

Edit: I did try a Fender Rumble of some kind in store once a long time ago and enjoyed what it sounded like.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 22, 2016)

Action said:


> My local craigslist regularly has people trying to dump practice bass amps and low power bass amps like crate bx50s etc for cheap. Check yours, might be surprised what you see, can sometimes score something in the 20-100w range for $20-$50.



my first (and only) bass amp back in my country was the Crate bx50

it is a great amp, love the sound (well didnt had any other choice lol). And it worked well for any gig situation from band practice, to small pub gigs and stage monitor for bigger gigs.

only bad was the weight. That thing was heavy and awkard to carry as it was almost a perfect cube shape with the handle on the side. And that by having "two inputs" (normal and active bass), everyone wanted to use it as a "Second instrument" input. Like "can I plug my keyboard there?" kinda thing



As per amps, I would go with the Ampeg. Because I liek the sound of them, and I own one now too  (not that one tho).

but I would go with a 10" speaker at least. 

Also there is no "amp for metal" on bass world. As we arent chasing tube distorsions and high gain. So look for a nice clean barky sound that complements well with the pickups config of that bass. Im one that preffers have my bass clean even for metal, leave the distorsion to the guitars, and have the bass with more mids/highs so it can cut better on the mix and have his own piano barky sound.

Also since you are going to use it for recording only (assuming you have good studio monitors), have a try at some plugins for start. When I moved to Australia I spend the first 6 years playing my bass trough my computer using the Amplitube Ampeg plugin. It was pretty awesome, plus being that software soo old, Im sure some crack serial codes would be around. Try it free first during the trial version

Also mind you that neither of those amps have any kind of output to use for recordings, so they wont be much of use at the time to record, better check software based stuff. Or you can do like I did with ym Crate, and record using the headphone output of the amp  I know I know its not the ideal scenario, but it did good results for me in the past


----------



## bostjan (Dec 22, 2016)

I like the sound of pretty much anything Ampeg makes, and was a huge fan of the B5R (now discontinued). I've also used a Peavey TNT, and it served quite well, and, in a pinch, the newer Fender Rumble amps, which were also quite nice.

The funny thing about guitar and bass, is the difference in philosophy. With guitar, we want the amp to make as much of the tone as possible. With bass, you basically want an amp that doesn't colour the tone too much. So, for guitar, you have people playing a specific style raving about 3-4 different kinds of amps, but for bass, the style of playing matters a lot less, and the differences between most high end amps are subtler. It's more spec-oriented. 

So, you have to ask yourself what you want to do with the amp, before you get one. If you are going to play aggressive metal with a loud drummer and two guitarists running triple rectifier 2x4x12" cabs, you are going to need to move a lot of air. Probably an Ampeg 8x10" cabinet is the only way to go, and then your amp will have to be something powerful enough to work with that cab. On the opposite end of the spectrum, you might only want to jam with some gentler players, and you can run a 2x10", so you'll probably want something more compact and economic. Or...maybe you don't know, but want to cover some bases in between, so you can get a modular system, like the TC Electronic BG250...

The point is, that if you have whatever you need to be heard, and everyone else can still be heard, you are not doing it wrong.


----------



## A-Branger (Dec 22, 2016)

yeah, the biggest change in tone for bass is the pickups configuration, and you are going to get some pretty dam good ones, pretty versatile too.

and I beg to diffe you need a 8x10 behemoth for any application. If you need something THAT big, then you are doing something wrong with the overal sound in the band, and your PA guy is doing it way wrong too.

I got away with my crate bx50 combo with a single 12" speaker in many many many gigs. Is it perfect? no, did it work? yes

Now I have an Ampeg PF-350 portaflex with his dedicated 1x15" cab and I love love love it. Although the band Im playing now its a latin band (still heaps of loud percusion on it), I havent got the need to push it that much. Maybe up to 1pm on the volume knob


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 26, 2016)

I'd say for bass, you really need to look at what the other people are using and doing. I find myself trying to fill the gaps that the guitarists and drummer left in my band. Sometimes having a really distorted tone kicks ass isolated, but in the full band environment it doesn't cut or fill the low end. On the other hand, sometimes having distortion is the magic ingredient for filling the sound.

As for practice amps, get something simple or just use plug ins. That may be a cheaper option.


----------

